# Another attack in France



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

So sorry to hear that another terrorist attack has occurred in France

So near a popular tourist area 

Could have been more life loss, fortunately not, but for those families who lost loved ones devastating

All respect to that brave police officer who offered himself as a hostage 

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep, yelling "God is great" again. Some God.???

Ray.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Most seem to have had a life of petty criminality and drug dependence. I wonder how much of it is about God and how much of being outside of society.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

As I understand it he wasn't yelling "I'm outside society".

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

But by his own statements and actions he was outside any rational interpretation of the Quran or any oter book - Islam is a religion based on peace but sadly the extremists don't seem to have read the book with the explanations in it. They cannot be described as Muslems but sadly the Islamic clerics seem very slow to either condemn such actions of explain that by such actions they will NOT be welcomed in any possible afterlfe.....


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Most of these attacks in the past few years have been independent nut cases. I dont think any of them are linked to any kind of big scary network of terrorists. A few years ago I think it was maybe more organised with plots coming from the middle east but not anymore. Which makes you wonder if your a crackpot and an Islamic extremist what are you going to do? This kind of thing I guess. They are so far distanced from certainly 99.999% of civilised Western Muslims I dont even associate them with Islam. They are a disgrace to any form of religion.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Barry

You can’t actually believe that

You need to look world wide 

They are a force to be reconed with 

Are killing thousands World wide 

Why.?

Because spreading Islam is the aim 

And their brand of Islam 

Sandra


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

A thought for the brave policeman who swapped himself for a female hostage, RIP sir, a very brave man, god bless you.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

An unbelievable sacrifice 

Truely greater gift can no man give 

Unfortunately the Islamists believe the same 

It’s strange world we live in 

Sandra


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

It is a problem for sure, locally to me many thought that all Roman Catholics were terrorists because of the indiscriminate actions of the IRA, fortunately a majority with more open minds, and catholic friends, understood it was a minority stirring the pot for their own warped fanatical ends. 

We play into their hands by treating them all as fanatics

Terry


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I dont know if you have heard the latest but sadly the Policeman who swapped with the hostage has died.

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/20...lding-hostages-supermarket-claims-allegiance/

So very tragic but what a tremendous act of Valour. France can hold its head high this morning in defiance of these animals who commit such atrocities. What a very brave man unlike the scumbag that took his life.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

why do we have to put this sort of thing on TV, there should be a restriction on it and only put in it the newspapers, no photos, no names, just what happened and where, then perhaps when they are not being publicised it will stop some atrocities.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

But then it would pop up on Aljazeera Kev.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

raynipper said:


> But then it would pop up on Aljazeera Kev.
> 
> Ray.


It wouldn't pop up anywhere if the banned filming Ray, it'll never happen though as people are quite ghoulish sadly.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I dont think you can stop the media reporting on such events Kev but the hype and fear they spread is what i think these terrorists depend upon and we do give it to them. Sandra earlier said they were a force to be reckoned with. Not really. ISIS are all but finished and this current batch of fruit loops are acting independently. We have mass killings of children in America almost on a daily basis it would seem but because the gunman doesn't shout allahu akbar when he opens up with an AR 15 assault rifle its somehow not as scary.

I do think it often gets too much dramatic coverage that seems endless, yet if there was an "ordinary" murder of say four people it wouldnt. Thats what breeds fear which is one of the things the terrorists want hence the word *terror*ist. Ive heard people say such barmy things like "Im not going to France because of the terrorism problem" yet your still something like 7 times as likely to be struck by lightening than killed by terrorism. Terrorism in Europe was much worse in the 70s and 80s and certainly in the UK it was but I would imagine if you did a survey people would assume its the other way around.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

The hype and fear they spread is what i think these terrorists depend upon and we do give it to them

My point exactly Barry, and why can we not stop the media, if it makes the situation worse, they have way too much freedom already IMHO


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Because it would be globally impossible. The internet, international news channels are pretty much unstoppable.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I don't, fine any company that screens them, massive fines, it would need a worldwide agreement, but which countries would not sign up, they would look bad and then sanctions could be imposed til they came to heel, all it takes is someone with big enough balls to set it in motion at a political level.


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

aldra said:


> An unbelievable sacrifice
> 
> Truely greater gift can no man give
> 
> ...


Islamist terrorists do not believe the same. Col Arnaud went into a very dangerous situation knowing he could be killed in order to save life. Salah Abdeslam created a very dangerous situation for his own ends knowing he would probably killed but in order to take life's and as many as possible.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I don't, fine any company that screens them, massive fines, it would need a worldwide agreement, but which countries would not sign up, they would look bad and then sanctions could be imposed til they came to heel, all it takes is someone with big enough balls to set it in motion at a political level.


But then how do you stop the internet? It would be like herding fish.

Its all starting to sound a bit North Korea Kev. We do need to be informed, I just wish it was less dramatic and I wish there was less hate rising on the back of it all which is what concerns me more than anything. Far right groups throughout Europe and the west have clawed their way up out of the sewers on the back of all this and they are probably as much to blame for the rise in fear and anti Islam feeling in the west and its growing.

What moved me the most last year was Manchester's reaction to the terrible atrocities that happened there and the Muslim women who joined hands in protest against the attacks in London on Westminster Bridge. What we got from both were messages of tolerance, unity and love not hate.

Thats what the media wants to report more of. How we are saying Fcuk You to the Terrorists not how we are turning against our own western Muslims which is exactly what they want.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

raynipper said:


> But then it would pop up on Aljazeera Kev.
> 
> Ray.


But that station is only listened to by those that have a leaning towards such things..... if that station was not permitted to broadcast outside the Arab influence territories then no-one in Europe would even be aware of it.

The technology MUST exist to block the internet - China does it constantly and many other countries do too......

It requires the leaders of countries to work together not against each other and that is what the United Nations should be encouraging but it cannot while one member of the Security Council can block things totally - particularly when it is involved e.g. Russia blocked moves to stop the slaughter in Syria but it was involved in that campaign - if involved it should be suspended from the Security Council over that agenda item and not permitted to block the agreed actions by the others.

That action alone makes the UN a talking shop with no purpose and once that has been sorted it would be possible for countries to agree on action with the backing of the UN.

Until that has been attmempted it is the same as pi55ing up the wall and will achieve nothing other than a nasty smell.....:frown2:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Suppressing press reporting could and probably would lead to panic. There'd be regular rumours of killing sprees 500 or a 1,000 miles away and no way of knowing what was true. Thus paranoia would spread and panic could ensue.

There'd be talk of terrorists on the run and coming our way and every conceivable kind of nonsense. Reporting it gives those who want to see it the correct perspective on it, which Barry has just pointed out.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I didn't say we shouldn't be informed of course we need to be, I'm saying fine anyone anywhere that shows any footage, whether it's from a phone or whatever, make them accountable if they air it anywhere, make it as bad to film it as it would be to do it, as filming it or showing it only exacerbates it.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

iandsm said:


> Islamist terrorists do not believe the same. Col Arnaud went into a very dangerous situation knowing he could be killed in order to save life. Salah Abdeslam created a very dangerous situation for his own ends knowing he would probably killed but in order to take life's and as many as possible.


But the problem is

Those who die as a jehardist , are martyrs to the cause of Islam

They sacrifice their lives to futher the cause of Islam

And in doing so take as many infidils with them as they can

Even taking with them the Muslims who dont share their particular slant on the Koran

Which we've seen in wars across the world

They may nutters

But there are a lot of them

And to ignore that fact is stupidity

And I don't advocate we ignore that which has become a world wide phenomena

It's costing millions in prevention

For a few nutters???

Sandra


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

When we were in France a couple of years ago a Priest was murdered in his Church by two 'terrorists'.

We found out later we had only been about 10 miles from the incident when it was happening.

Since then I'd occasionally pondered what would I have done if we'd been within shouting distance of the crime.

As someone daft enough to chase a Building Society robber, I'd walked into the robbery as it happened, I wonder what my reaction would have been in the Priest incident or, now, in the Police Officers situation ?

Perhaps I'd have run a mile to get away but it's only when you're caught up in the moment that you find out what you'd do – or what you wouldn't do.

What do you think you'd have done in this recent crime ?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

aldra said:


> But the problem is
> 
> Those who die as a jehardist , are martyrs to the cause of Islam
> 
> ...


To further the cause of Islamic fundamentalists perhaps but not Islam itself.

I dont think there are a lot of them though Sandra. Ok so MI5 are watching 3000 who could be potential attackers in the UK. We have seen how easy it is to kill. Just jump in your car and mow people down on a bridge. No big plan needed for that. Just walk out of the house and do it. Its not happening every day though is it? If there were so many that were wanting to kill us and are prepared to Martyr themselves in the process why is it not happening all day every day?

The danger I see is that by creating a further rift between Muslims and non Muslims in the west at least it has the potential to create more terrorists and terrorists supporters. We must not allow that to happen whatever they throw at us.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Trebes - stayed at a campsite there when visiting Carcassonne. Struck me as a poor, depressed area. Seemed to be a high population of 'immigrants'.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I don’t think we need to create a rift Barry 

But I think we need to be realist 

The Islamists, extremists ,world wide are causing mayhem 

They are really killing thousands world wide, many of those killed are Muslims , different branches of Islam, the Drew’s, the Christians in Indonesia, Egypt ect

It needs to be checked , they are radicalising many 

And it’s basis is blamed on colonialism, western supremacy, American capitalism , invasion of Syria etc

Buts it’s not blamed on Muslims , because that is not politically correct 

And of course it isn’t all Muslims 

But there is a root cause somewhere 

Sandra


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

aldra said:


> I don't think we need to create a rift Barry
> 
> But I think we need to be realist
> 
> ...


When you say it needs to be checked Sandra, what are you suggesting?

Dick


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I Think I read somewhere that today that there were 15000 deaths attributed to some form of Islamist violence over the past year. Sounds a lot until you realise that roughly twice that number are killed in America each year by their own guns. For every death by Terrorism in America on average there are 1000 none terrorist deaths by their own firearms. What does Trump do about it? Ban Muslims. Yay!!!! 

Im not saying there isnt a problem with Islamist Terrorism as there clearly is, just trying to put some perspective on it.

Incidents of Terrorism was much higher in the 70s and 80s when the likes of the IRA were active and other terrorist organisations within Europe but I dont remember the same sensationalism, fear and media hype that there is now and I certainly dont remember people saying we have an "Irish Problem" or there is a problem with the Irish.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Although a broadcasting ban of sorts was tried by Douglas Hurd against organisations in Ireland but it ended in farce as the article below describes, I can't see how worldwide broadcasting bans could be enforced now given the social media we have.

Terry

https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news...-extremists-20-years-end-ulster-broadcast-ban


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

barryd said:


> I Think I read somewhere that today that there were 15000 deaths attributed to some form of Islamist violence over the past year. Sounds a lot until you realise that roughly twice that number are killed in America each year by their own guns. For every death by Terrorism in America on average there are 1000 none terrorist deaths by their own firearms. What does Trump do about it? Ban Muslims. Yay!!!!
> 
> Im not saying there isnt a problem with Islamist Terrorism as there clearly is, just trying to put some perspective on it.
> 
> Incidents of Terrorism was much higher in the 70s and 80s when the likes of the IRA were active and other terrorist organisations within Europe but I dont remember the same sensationalism, fear and media hype that there is now and I certainly dont remember people saying we have an "Irish Problem" or there is a problem with the Irish.


I think the difference today is the net Baz. I'm sure you have come across it, the most fearful and poisonous propaganda (on both sides) has captured the imagination of the frightened and predjudiced. Sections of the media then goes in and supplies their readership with want they want to hear. Then the frightened populace is exploited by extremist politicians such as Farage, Trump and Le Penn who aspire to be the demagogues.such people crave.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

When the muslim community finally decides enough is enough, then there may be an end to it, but they don't do they? they of course do have some who do stand up, but until they all do it will continue to promote distrust from outsiders, and provide a place for these cowards to hide.

Also until we can talk openly about how the none muslim community feels about the muslim community without fear of being branded a racist, then it's all lip service.

How many none muslims would move house into mainly muslim community, we live between Leeds and Bradford where the muslim community is huge, we drive through it every single day, we are house hunting at the moment, there are some really nice places we would like to live, but we find they are mainly muslim areas, not no go areas, but they band together and expand outwards, to the point where we are having to go 4-5 miles away to find a none muslim area to look at, this isn't racist, more a need to be with our own, just as they do.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

There are many such areas Kev. Various friends in England often comment about immigrant areas of all colours.
Just Google New Malden Surrey.
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/...ome-to-the-70-year-old-conflict-10063055.html

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Glandwr said:


> When you say it needs to be checked Sandra, what are you suggesting?
> 
> Dick


Well I think we need free speech

Real free speech, without out fear of being accused of racism or islamaphobia

If radical Islamist maim or kill world wide in the name of Islam

It isn't up to me to prevent it

I can't

But it's up to me to be a voice against it

Hopefully joined by the Muslim community

Sandra


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Unfortunately some folk fail to understand the fear factor that terrorists utilise.

Communities from both sides in the NI conflict largely stayed silent for fear of retribution by the terrorists. It's perfectly understandable if you feel you or your family would be targeted, it's part of the terrorists M.O. and how they strike fear into their own communities, exacerbated by ghetto type housing areas.

A few did speak up but some suffered really badly.

Terry


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

But we need to speak up 

Just maybe our Muslim population need to know 

That we will not accept radicle Islam 

We will speak against it

But if we are always labelled islamaphobic or racist 

Our voices become silent 

Sandra


----------

